# clipping dog nails



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Is this a easy task :?: 
Do dogs have nerves in their nails :?: 
Should i leave it to professionals & at what cost :?: 
Thanks for any help.

Pic of chester


----------



## dsd35 (Jun 21, 2008)

not easy how far do u clip. done our babe made here bleed never again.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks dsd35
Ours is so young he jumps up at all the children I'd hate for him to scratch them.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Let the vet show you how, and only buy quality clippers, with a steady hand and good eyesight you can do it! :wink: 

Dave


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Dave 
Probably best idea..


----------



## dsd35 (Jun 21, 2008)

agreed but b carefull


----------



## 113113 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi

As long as you cut the nail above the quick (you will see a bloodvessel shows dark red which is the quick) you will have no problems but make sure you keep your dog as still as poss.


----------



## wizza (Jun 27, 2008)

it is quite easy with a pair of clippers bought from the vets or a pet shop, make sure you get the right size clippers for your dogs claws. you should always cut them so that they end up being flat to the floor, so they should then start wearing natrually during exercise. The longer the claws get the longer the quick gets (this can be reduced by using a nail file but takes a long time). If you have a dog with white claws you will see the pinkiness, the quick, so that is your guide and you leave a couple of mm space and snip, if you dog has black nails its a little harder and i usually take a very little bit off at a time, sometimes resulting in a small bleed, but not very often. If youre really not sure ask your vet to show you and you can try next time. I once took our budgie Bluey to the vets for his nails to be clipped and the first cut the nurse did the blood flowed we were all spotted with blood, i ended up doing them myself in the vets with no more blood, (it doesnt usually bleed for long if you do a little nick of the quick)


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Phil when our dog was young I use to take her out (I was going to put on my bike) before I give you lot the pleasure of "Quote" I was on the bike the dog was running along side and that keeps the nails short but she is now 14 so only likes to walk so Jane cuts her nails and its OK. When you first do it only cut a little off each time and the nerve goes back a bit each time cut to much and it will bleed. A bit like our nails bite or cut them short its the same, the only thing is you feel the pain and not your dog. Good Luck Bob.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

One of my favourite jobs.......NOT!!

My previous dog, a huge collie would just retract his foot and drag me across the floor on my stomach.

Currently Bryn Dog is a little more cooperative. I still am only able to do three or four claws at a time before he, or I, lose patience! But we are getting better, so persevere and get some proper dog claw clippers. These have a length guage whossit built into them to prevent you cutting too short and getting your hand bit off!!!... :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Cheers spacerunner

I think when i do have them done i'll take him to the vets ask him to show me how & also buy a decent pair of clippers.
He's only a little chap (see pic above) & i'd hate to make him bleed.


----------



## suto (Feb 15, 2008)

I use a dremel so have never had a problem with bleeding, 
It's so easy to use, had mine several years, brought it from Diamond Edge the dog clipper company.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I do dogs, cats, rabbits,guinea pigs, wife etc without any problems using a pair of Lindstrom end cutters. Always look through the claw first to ensure you cut above where the soft tissue and nerves are . Otherwise it hurts them and bleeds.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Whats a dremel suto :?:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

For anyone reading this with a puppy - now's your chance to make life much easier for both you and the mutt.    

When our Gracie was still quite tiny I deliberately fiddled with her paws, pulled gently at her claws, turned her on her back, gave her a pretend shave with the leccy razor, peered into her mouth and put my finger inside - and generally did everything I could to get her used to all the things she would have to put up with in later life.

It has worked really well, and (for example) she will now lie quietly on her back (on my knees) while I cut her nails and file them smooth with one of Mrs Zeb's emery boards.

If you start to train them while they are still young enough they have very few natural fears, and can be easily and kindly conditioned to accept the "routine maintenance" that they will need later on in life.

Hope this will help someone - and their dog!!


----------



## suto (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi
It's errrrr! about 7" long, runs off 4 batteries, with a thingy on the end which has sand paper on which spins round and files the nails LOL.
doe's that make any sense ?
most diy stores sell larger ones for home use.

Sue


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

7 inches long & runs off batteries  :lol: 

Thanks for the info sue :wink:


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

I do all of my dogs claws ,one of them had to go to the vet as he became so distressed,but i didn't want him sedated on a regular basis and over time it would cost a lot ( it is usually cheaper if done whilst at the vets on an appointment for something else ).I got the nervous one round by giving him a treat when i had cut his,now he is not bothered at all , the whippet used to pull her feet away but a treat works for her aswell :wink: 
Always cut a little off at a time and make it an exciting event , if you are nervous the dog will be.
Good idea getting the vet to show you


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

We use a dremel on all dogs that pass through our home. It works great and I can round them off nicely so minimise scrapes when they get a bit boisterous.

I never felt confident using the clippers, even using the ones recommended as most sharp with less pinching.

Great site showing how to do it here...

http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well said Dave. 
Same can be said for adult dogs - it just takes much much longer. Start by just handling the feet, reward good behaviour. move on to pretend clipping, reward good behaviour. When dog fine with all that just clip one claw, reward good behaviour. All depends on the dog and its previous experiences as to how long all this will take. Also depends on patience of owner!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thought I'd post a belated update,chester had his nails done nearly a fortnight ago he was * very* good cost £8:00,I don't think I'll have any problems doing them myself now.
Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Cutting a dog's claws is a perennial problem,especially when the claw is dark and you can't see the quick.

I do both our dogs and usually don't have any problems,however in the case of accidents I can highly recommend Trimmex

Just dab on to the claw with a cotton bud and the bleeding stops very quickly. :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We have one of these http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...&sicreative=5699046200&sitrackingid=165275212

Must learn how to shorten links.. :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

My son borrowed my sharp electrical sidecutters last night to cut his dogs toenails. 

I didn't hear any yelps from the dog or see any bleeding scars on my son so it must have worked OK.

Incidentally Moblee, going back to your original post with the picture, it is probably easier cutting the dogs nails than those of its handler!


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

I used to have to cut our rabbits teeth, its jaw was wonky so his teeth never ground on each other, they would just keep growing, as for the dogs claws i use the cutters with the hole in so you don't crush the nail

.Dennis


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

All my life I have I had gundogs; first cockers then springers and labs. After a few disasters I came up with a way of trimming their claws/nails that involved using a small electric grinder ...mine was one I had that I already had for model making, a Dremel.

While the dogs did not like the whizzing sound at first, they soon got used to it and the way that the small grinder wheel took off just a little at a time made it easy to make sure that I did not cut back into the quick...this is the problem I had with the cutter type trimmers ..if you go back too far up the claw it is too late after the cut is made and the blood begins to flow.

Recently I have seen that the idea has now been commercialised... Ah well another missed opportunity 

Pet Nail grinders <<<

Mike


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have Whippets which have the fastest growing nails of any creature. They grow quicker than Bamboo.  

Their front nails grow straight out and do not wear much. Of all the clippers we have tried, electricians side cutting pliers are the best and we finish off with a Dremel type grinder bought from Halfords. We use the tubular sandpaper attachment.

The Pugs go to the vet simply because we do not have the manpower ourselves. It takes 3 people to hold one while the 4th does the cutting. :lol: :lol:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I have aspired to the level of familly pet nail clipper, probably because I have a good set of Lindstrom cutters which do a clean shock free cut.
The important detail is being able to identify where the blood vessles stop in the claws. Cut through them and the pets will advise you accordingly!

C.


----------

